# How to change partition size w/o reformat?



## fuzz (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi,

Does anybody know whether it is possible to change my hard drive partition size without reformatting?  I just purchased iLife and it requires 10GB free on my applications/system hard drive.  I've my drive divided into an application/system drive partition and a data drive partition.  I've only 5 GB available on my application/system drive and 24 GB available on my data partition.

I can't believe i've run into this problem!  I should stop purchasing Battlestar Galatica episodes on iTunes.  Thanks for your help!

dw


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 13, 2006)

with having had the right software installed before hand, and having used it to make the partitions in the first place, i don't think there is.  may be time to do some archiving, and reinstalling.  and i would just leave it at one partition.  i have yet to find a need for a scheme like that on a mac.  windows on the other hand is a live saving must, but not on the mac.


----------



## tumbleguts (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't think it is possible to partition a hard drive without formatting it.
But if u can - I'd be very interested to know how...


----------



## fryke (Apr 14, 2006)

If it's an intel Mac, you can use diskutil in Terminal as long as the harddrive's partitioned in GPT (should be, I guess). If you're on a PPC Mac, there's a (non-free) software called iPartition. It's 35 EUR - and I don' know whether it's good. http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15360


----------



## bobw (Apr 14, 2006)

Or VolumeWorks


----------



## fuzz (Apr 15, 2006)

thanks for the suggestions, but after reading the software feedback comments, i think i should just do a full backup and reformat.  i was hoping to save an hour or two of work.


----------

